# Why can Wyndham points owners no longer deposit



## regatta333 (Sep 19, 2013)

In the past, I have been able to deposit week reservations made with my Wyndham points by providing the online confirmation of the reservation and a guest certificate for the person who ultimately books the exchange.

This is also how DAE and SFX accept deposits from Wyndham points owners.  
Why the sudden change in policy?  This will mean that Wyndham points owners will no longer be able to use Platinum Interchange for any exchanges,
since Wyndham will not provide a signed deposit confirmation.  The most they will do is verify that the reservation exists by means of a 3-way call.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,

We are sorry to inform you that in this case since your week deposit was less than the 60 day window and the fact that a Wyndham representative informed us that you could not deposit this week, these were the main reasons that we were not able to accept your week on deposit. 

We are hoping that future weeks with an arrival of 60 days and out, might give us enough time to further research the process for your week deposit. 

Thank you,


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 19, 2013)

I made the deposit on 9/17 for a check-in of 11/16.  This was exactly 60 days,
but in any event how would the process work any differently for any 
Wyndham points reservation?  

Wyndham refuses to provide the signed document that you require and I was
told you would be unable to accept a deposit without this.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Sep 20, 2013)

We accept Wyndham weeks. Unfortunately, a Wyndham representative informed us that this particular week could not be banked. Please contact your Wyndham representative for more details.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 21, 2013)

Platinum Interchange said:


> We accept Wyndham weeks. Unfortunately, a Wyndham representative informed us that this particular week could not be banked. Please contact your Wyndham representative for more details.



I did.  It has nothing to do with the specific week that I booked, but rather the fact that it is booked with points, and is not a fixed of floating week.
Somehow, the other independent exchange companies have found a way to accept these deposits, because I have multiple reservations that I have deposited with SFX and DAE.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 3, 2013)

*Yes, we can*

Yes, we can deposit wyndham weeks reserved with points.  They need to be more than 60 days out and there are often bonus week specials which are the most generous in the industry


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 3, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> Yes, we can deposit wyndham weeks reserved with points.  They need to be more than 60 days out and there are often bonus week specials which are the most generous in the industry



I think that's the key.  The OP tried to make the move right on 60 days and it was rejected.  With DAE we need to be at least 8 weeks out so just about the same.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 4, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I think that's the key.  The OP tried to make the move right on 60 days and it was rejected.  With DAE we need to be at least 8 weeks out so just about the same.



Not so.  Platinum Interchange was willing to accept the week (the requirement is at least 60 days, not more than 60 days) but would only
do so with written assignment of the week by Wyndham.  They do not provide this for anyone other than RCI or II.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 5, 2013)

Platinum I has a special form to take care of this.... I have one here to sign for depositing.   People need to call PI personally to check.


----------



## regatta333 (May 29, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Platinum I has a special form to take care of this.... I have one here to sign for depositing.   People need to call PI personally to check.



Joan,
By this form, I'm assuming you mean accepting responsibility in the event of a cancelled reservation, correct?  PI is no longer accepting this form; they require a signed assignment of the week by Wyndham.  Of course, Wyndham will not do this for points owners.  Since the reservation remains in the owner's account, they are not going to sign off on something that remains in the owner's control.  

PI says they've been burned by Wyndham refusing to accept their guests, but I'm not clear on whether this is to do with Wyndham, or possibly the owner cancelling the reservation.

In any event, it appears that one independent exchange company option is no longer available to Wyndham Points owners.


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2015)

You are responding to a post from *2013*.



regatta333 said:


> Joan,
> By this form, I'm assuming you mean accepting responsibility in the event of a cancelled reservation, correct?  PI is no longer accepting this form; they require a signed assignment of the week by Wyndham.  Of course, Wyndham will not do this for points owners.  Since the reservation remains in the owner's account, they are not going to sign off on something that remains in the owner's control.
> 
> PI says they've been burned by Wyndham refusing to accept their guests, but I'm not clear on whether this is to do with Wyndham, or possibly the owner cancelling the reservation.
> ...


----------



## regatta333 (May 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You are responding to a post from *2013*.



Yes, sorry.  I neglected to update the recent facts.  I recently attempted to deposit a week booked with points that for April, 2016, and ran into the same exact problem as last time.  Last time, several people posted that the reason the deposit was not accepted is that the check-in date was only 60 days out.

PI will no longer accept any deposits unless they get a sign-off from Wyndham.
They have been unable to get this.  I have called Wyndham Owner Services directly to see if there is any way to get this, but I am not optimistic.  Unlike a specific week that is owned, where Wyndham can assign this to exchange company and remove it from the owner's control, with a points reservation, the reservation remains in the owner's account.  I can see where Wyndham is not going to sign off on something over which they do not have control.  If the owner decides to cancel the reservation at some point in the future, Wyndham cannot control that.  It is basically a matter of good faith on the part of the owner.

In the past, PI would accept the week with a copy of the reservation confirmation that Wyndham sends upon booking.  When a exchanger was found, they would come back to the owner to obtain a guest certificate for the reservation.

PI's change in policy will effectively eliminate them as an alternative exchange company for Wyndham points owners.


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Can Someone at PI shed some light on change in policy for Wyndham points deposits?*

I am hoping that someone at Platinum Interchange can provide some insight into the specific circumstances that prompted a change in policy required a Wyndham sign-off for any points owners looking to deposit weeks booked with points to Platinum Interchange.

I had gotten the form sign-off escalated to management level at Wyndham.  Their legal department would not sign off.  I asked for a call back from a supervisor, which I received yesterday.  She seemed surprised that there would be any issue for the PI guest at check-in if they had a guest certificate that had been obtained by the Wyndham owner.  Since the reservation that was booked remains in the Wyndham owner's account, she maintains that if the owner obtains a guest certificate, they would not have an issue at check-in.

I am not clear on the specific issues that resulted in PI exchangers being unable to check in, but it sounded as though a guest certificate had not been obtained beforehand by the Wyndham owner and they had to do it at the last minute.  I understand why Wyndham owners might wish to avoid this step, if possible, since there is a $99 fee involved for most owners, but Wyndham will indeed not permit check-in without this guest certificate.

I have been a very happy exchanger through PI since 2009, and am hoping that I, and other Wyndham points owners, may be able to continue to exchange with PI.  I am hoping that with some additional insight into what the details of the problems with the Wyndham deposits, the need for this policy change on Wyndham sign-off might be eliminated.

Thank you.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 17, 2015)

regatta333 said:


> I had gotten the form sign-off escalated to management level at Wyndham.  Their legal department would not sign off.  I asked for a call back from a supervisor, which I received yesterday.
> 
> She seemed surprised that there would be any issue for the PI guest at check-in if they had a guest certificate that had been obtained by the Wyndham owner.  Since the reservation that was booked remains in the Wyndham owner's account, she maintains that if the owner obtains a guest certificate, they would not have an issue at check-in.
> 
> ...



I hope so too as we love working with Platinum.  I hope you got the name of the supervisor you talk with to in order to contact her again.


----------

